
Parenting Teenagers: How Much Freedom Is Too Much? - technologyvault
https://houseoflawandorder.com/parenting-teenagers-how-much-freedom-is-too-much/
======
nilskidoo
I'm sure a lot of folks have heard of the Amish practice of young adults
living among the normals for weeks or months, sampling modern life before
making the decision to settle down back on the farm. I wish that was a common
thing among everyone, with teens out of high school given a year on their own
before college, to exist as legal adults while supporting themselves with
whatever entry-level, minimum wage job. I would imagine the numbers of
freshmen dropouts would drop considerably, with more young adults in general
being more willing to apply themselves toward realistically achieving goals,
having tasted how hard things might be.

But if parenting has much in common with management styles, there would need
to be a balance equally between super cool bro and anal-retentive wretch.

